# problem with kalonline



## samanthac (Feb 14, 2013)

im running win7 home premium sp1 i have been trying to install kalonline well apparentally after 4 days of trying i recieved a message through the compatibility troubleshooter that its a incompatible application is there any way to run it like maybe a patch or something??


----------



## samanthac (Feb 14, 2013)

well it starts to install now its saying setup.exe has stopped working


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you tried running the installer in Compatibility Mode? Not sure how old the game is, but that might help.


----------



## samanthac (Feb 14, 2013)

well that didnt work no installation cd for xp


----------



## samanthac (Feb 14, 2013)

now it says one of the files dosent match the .cab file


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm assuming it has an installer package that it downloads, then you install it from there? If so then right click on the install .exe and run it in Compatibility Mode.


----------

